# Contest Ideas



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright gang,

So, while Jheryn and the server guys get their groove on, I figured I'd take up a collection of ideas for future contests. I've got the first one planned out, but I figured I'd let the community toss out their ideas.

Contests will all follow a general theme (aka, aliens, "monster" style games, superheros, legendary figures, etc.) or other interesting ideas. Art, writing, poetry or even haiku face offs. Themed prizes will also be awarded

If you have an idea for a contest, a theme, let's hear it.  Try to keep them somewhat serious, but whimsical ideas are welcome. PG ideas are preferred. FA contests will be a regularly scheduled event, with prizes to go along. I've already secured a spot for the first FA prize, and it's a DAMN good one.

For the first contest, I will give you a hint at the grand prize:
It's box like a cross and it's got you covered at every angle.


----------



## hentaiboy (Oct 13, 2005)

Lol... c'mon Captain Obvious... every geek here knows you're referring to an Xbox 360.  

Anyhoo, as for contest ideas, how about an 'Avatar Origin' contest?  Many people here have a detailed story behind the character they emulate, and this would give them an excuse to write a story or draw a pic/short comic about it.  Just a thought.

HB


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2005)

hentaiboy said:
			
		

> Lol... c'mon Captain Obvious... every geek here knows you're referring to an Xbox 360.


Yeah, but I wanted to say with fun. =P Hey, I'm at work, I need to entertain myself during my break.

As for the contest idea, that's definately one a good one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Shit no, I'd win *whine*  Since I am a freelance character designer with many characters... Latex's full history is only 18 pages... But my old form, Rah Sha Ka... Wow... 79 pages total... if only I could access my old broken computer XD I could use his story as a background


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

OH! I know an idea too!

Perhaps a contest about writing a furry themed comic or story based on a specific topic. (A Tame Story)


----------



## Suule (Oct 13, 2005)

Jesus... I WON'T write a biography for myself! (My avatar is a photo of me dammit! Not this one, the one on Beta!)  I'm not ready to write book!

Comic would be great! Only it involves random violence!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, 'cause suule's auto-biography would be pretty lame...

"I pawed off, I played in leather, I got these dildos, I ranted today, I slept, I woke up, I pawed off, I played a game, I ate something, I slept, I took a shower, I eat a vixen out, I drew this, I slept." X3 WHEE!


----------



## Suule (Oct 13, 2005)

wait wait wait... I don't rant... I'm a very positive and social type.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

OMG! SUULE IZ SOCIAL! *die0rz*

=P


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Shit no, I'd win *whine*  Since I am a freelance character designer with many characters... Latex's full history is only 18 pages... But my old form, Rah Sha Ka... Wow... 79 pages total... if only I could access my old broken computer XD I could use his story as a background


Mind you, there will be limits... =P


----------



## Suule (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh oh! this will be just like school! Will there be nuns hitting us with rulers?


----------



## TORA (Oct 13, 2005)

Makes me wish that I could draw stick figures... ::sigh:: Oh well.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> Makes me wish that I could draw stick figures... ::sigh:: Oh well.


Why the sigh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

in the words of one of my closest friends and a great artist...

"If you can't draw, then you should write."


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> in the words of one of my closest friends and a great artist...
> 
> "If you can't draw, then you should write."


Which is why writing contests will be had, too.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe illustrate a certain phrase or idea? Most creative/skillful idea wins?


----------



## Myr (Oct 13, 2005)

I've never won a contest. The idea doesn't interest me much since I have zero luck. However, I would like to point out that your contest rules need to state something about how frequently someone can win a contest since you're looking at making multiple contests.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> I've never won a contest. The idea doesn't interest me much since I have zero luck. However, I would like to point out that your contest rules need to state something about how frequently someone can win a contest since you're looking at making multiple contests.


I've already taken that into consideration.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Oct 14, 2005)

As there will be a writing contest eventually try this get an artist to a picture and get the writers to back story the picture and include the scene illustrated in the story.

It is a good challenge. it forces the writer into focussing on the picture rather than working on a broad subject. It could be part judged by the artist who drew the picture and an expert panel of judges. Meaning anybody stupid enough to agree.

Like me I must be some sort of masochist I speed read and I love a good yiify story. I am going to regret this I know.


----------

